# 1900 Cover for 2 gang decora



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 2 monster switches in a 1900 box. Decora rectangle style. Astronomical timer & an occ sensor. Both big, with *fixed ears.*

How stupid is this.. The ears on the timer and sensor are not removable. and I can't find a cover that will accept the size of the fixed ears.

Am I going to have to use a mud ring, and plastic 2 gang cover in a commercial space ??

Or is there a metal cover that will accept a large device?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Tin snips or a mud ring and a 2 gang cover. If you have to go to the mud ring route, you could use a stainless or two gang handy box plate


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> I have 2 monster switches in a 1900 box. Decora rectangle style. Astronomical timer & an occ sensor. Both big, with *fixed ears.*
> 
> How stupid is this.. The ears on the timer and sensor are not removable. and I can't find a cover that will accept the size of the fixed ears.
> 
> ...


I know this is a silly question, but Could you bump up to a 4-11/16ths box?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, tin snips. Even with score lines you mangle the device sometimes.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

If tin snips doesn't get it, band saw them smaller.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's hope I can get a mud ring on there without taking every thing apart...

Next time, I'll take them to a grinding wheel before leaving the shop.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They’re aluminum I think. Easy to cut. Taking a grinding wheel to a device is extreme.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Use a three pound hammer and cold chisel to score lines, then lay a bead of plastic explosive with a det cord core in the grooves and blast off the ears.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I always use my laser eyesight......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dimmers have this same issue. This is another great use of the Klein BX shears:









Doing like shown above is a pain. In most cases a mud ring and standard plate would be fine. But it does create a "snag hazard".


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Trying to picture it, but is this what you're after?

https://www.gescan.com/products/boxes-covers/t-b-iberville-bc8368-7014


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> Trying to picture it, but is this what you're after?
> 
> https://www.gescan.com/products/boxes-covers/t-b-iberville-bc8368-7014


It’s the big, thick device yoke that causes grief.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

You can try deep plates or extenders NOT oversized aka goof plates but they make plates that are deeper than traditional plates also. 
The depth ranges in size also 
https://www.kyleswitchplates.com/deep-switch-plate-outlet-covers/


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't use a raised plaster ring.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CTshockhazard said:


> Don't use a raised plaster ring.


I was looking at that from Garvin yesterday, 

https://www.garvinindustries.com/co...ers-device-rings/two-gang-device-rings/52c20a 

but you still have to use a 2g decora cover, which will overhang the edges, which gives me the douche chills.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A flat cover with a plastic plate looks DIY.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> A flat cover with a plastic plate looks DIY.


 Something only "looks DIY" to other electrician. 

If there will be people judging it like that, then spend the extra time to fit the devices into a mulberry cover like in post #10.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> A flat cover with a plastic plate looks DIY.


I really don't like the corners hanging over. If it's a cheap plate they'll chip, if it's a good nylon plate they still catch on things and just look bad. 

But, I don't mind the appearance of a flat device ring on a 4-11/16ths box with a regular cover, the extra 11/16" is enough the cover doesn't overhang.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I really don't like the corners hanging over. If it's a cheap plate they'll chip, if it's a good nylon plate they still catch on things and just look bad.
> 
> But, I don't mind the appearance of a flat device ring on a 4-11/16ths box with a regular cover, the extra 11/16" is enough the cover doesn't overhang.


Someone mentioned a handibox cover plate, that might not hang over the edge. Not sure though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Something only "looks DIY" to other electrician.
> 
> If there will be people judging it like that, then spend the extra time to fit the devices into a mulberry cover like in post #10.


I’m not a fan of the Weekend Warrior look.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I’m not a fan of the Weekend Warrior look.


I'm not a fan of almond milk. 

Im not sure how either of these statements apply here.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Someone mentioned a handibox cover plate, that might not hang over the edge. Not sure though.


The handy box cover has a good finished appearance, but it's still raised and I think decora devices will need to be trimmed. When you raise the cover, you make it look nice, but you lose a little above and below the screw holes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'm not a fan of almond milk.
> 
> Im not sure how either of these statements apply here.


What color of felt pen do you use to identify devices? I’m partial to lavender myself.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I had to install around 40 wall timers and GFCI receptacles in a deep 1900 box. I had to use the shears/cutters that Hax showed to trim them down to fit the raised cover. I made them all up in my shop beforehand to save time on the job site.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

So we all know this is a problem, and hack up a device. One would figure there is an elegant solution... or someone would create a nice 1900 cover solution.

Wouldn't you think RACO, STEEL CITY, T&B would come up with something. Nah... that would be too easy... especially going into the year 2020.

Maybe I'll make one on my 3D printer. Send it out for UL approval. Patent it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Spark Master said:


> So we all know this is a problem, and hack up a device. One would figure there is an elegant solution... or someone would create a nice 1900 cover solution.
> 
> Wouldn't you think RACO, STEEL CITY, T&B would come up with something. Nah... that would be too easy... especially going into the year 2020.
> 
> Maybe I'll make one on my 3D printer. Send it out for UL approval. Patent it.



I don't know of any device that will fit in a raised cover without trimming it. The duplex receptacles & switches even have scored lines to break off the ears of the yoke so it will fit. Some things just need a little more trimming than others.


Edit: I have used covers for a 4-11/16 box that wasn't a raised cover with the flats on the corners. They are just sort of a dome. I put two Decora type devices in but I can't remember if I trimmed them or not. I just needed the larger box for the wires.
There are (I think) the same type covers for the 4x4 boxes. You might have to special order them if your SH doesn't carry them.


----------



## ktny (Jan 21, 2020)

sounds like the job for a pair of tinsnips or a nice quick swoop of those handy dandy portable bandsaws


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

It's so easy to cut the ends off with tin snips. I've never had the problem of mangling the device. Just takes a steady hand and a little care. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

splatz said:


> I was looking at that from Garvin yesterday,
> 
> https://www.garvinindustries.com/co...ers-device-rings/two-gang-device-rings/52c20a
> 
> but you still have to use a 2g decora cover, which will overhang the edges, which gives me the douche chills.


I put one of those 2 gang flat RS rings onto a box in a kitchen rough in this morning. Condo. Concrete floors getting remodeled. It needed to be moved a small bit to fit into the floor of a new kitchen cabinet. The last guy had it half in and half out front of the toe kick. I chopped concrete and managed to move it enough to hide it flush to the floor of the new cabs they are going to be putting in. But I couldn't cut any more down to fit it under the floor of the cabinet and top it off with a 5/8" single gang ring so next best is flush in the cab and a 2 gang stainless plate. I bet they get the cut out wrong though, 9 times out of ten the donkey crews working cabinets are amateurish enough to go on Ed Sullivan, and this cut is going to take a bit of actual measuring........


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I think trimming the devices would be fine as long as they are not heat sinks as would be the case of a dimmer switch. It's a "field modification" so it's probably a code violation but I think Hackwork's method would give you the best finished look. I would not hesitate to trim it and fit it into a raised cover. Any other type of cover would look bad especially on a surface mounted 4s box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Easy said:


> I think trimming the devices would be fine *as long as they are not heat sinks as would be the case of a dimmer switch*. It's a "field modification" so it's probably a code violation but I think Hackwork's method would give you the best finished look. I would not hesitate to trim it and fit it into a raised cover. Any other type of cover would look bad especially on a surface mounted 4s box.


The one in my picture is a dimmer and that is a heatsink. However, I still think it is fine because it is bolted solidly to a metal cover that will help remove heat from the device and radiate it into the room much better than if it was behind a plastic cover with no airflow.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The one in my picture is a dimmer and that is a heatsink. However, I still think it is fine because it is bolted solidly to a metal cover that will help remove heat from the device and radiate it into the room much better than if it was behind a plastic cover with no airflow.


When I'm stacking dimmers next to each other I sometimes can just bend the side tabs back on the switch instead of breaking them off. Maybe a bit of a whack with the flat side of the lineman's to get them as flat as you can. Sometimes it works fine and sometimes the faceplate won't line up properly if you do this, it's a crap shoot. I don't know if using metal boxes ganged makes it easier or harder, and same for the blue nail ons. I just never thought about the box type when doing it. I'll try to remember for that the next time I do it and report back here on it....... Anyway, in my book you don't have to derate if the fins are on , bent back or not.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Dimmers have this same issue. This is another great use of the Klein BX shears:
> 
> 
> View attachment 138844
> ...


I bought the BX shears due to another post that you and others chimed in on. They are awesome. I use them all the time, I just have not used them on BX yet, lol. They get into places that my tin snips wont.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I bought the BX shears due to another post that you and others chimed in on. They are awesome. I use them all the time, I just have not used them on BX yet, lol. They get into places that my tin snips wont.


I still have never used them on BX. Probably never will :biggrin:


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*Extra Capacity Raised Covers-Non Crushed Corner*



Spark Master said:


> I have 2 monster switches in a 1900 box. Decora rectangle style. Astronomical timer & an occ sensor. Both big, with *fixed ears.*
> 
> How stupid is this.. The ears on the timer and sensor are not removable. and I can't find a cover that will accept the size of the fixed ears.
> 
> ...



Raco Makes a few 4" raised covers that do not have the crushed corners stamped into them. They are rated for extra volume for things such as dimmers and GFCI. Model # 808 809 814 915


809 is the two gang GFCI that should fit your needs. The Heat sink plates on some devices, may need to be bent in slightly on the ends. Most dimmer heat sink plates are just slightly longer than a 4" inside box dimension.


Raco 809











Raco 814


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CMP said:


> Raco Makes a few 4" raised covers that do not have the crushed corners stamped into them. They are rated for extra volume for things such as dimmers and GFCI. Model # 808 809 814 915
> 
> 
> 809 is the two gang GFCI that should fit your needs. The Heat sink plates on some devices, may need to be bent in slightly on the ends. Most dimmer heat sink plates are just slightly longer than a 4" inside box dimension.


I think you would still have to trim some beef off of the top and bottom of decora dimmer straps.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Bend or trim, one or the other.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

CMP said:


> Raco Makes a few 4" raised covers that do not have the crushed corners stamped into them. They are rated for extra volume for things such as dimmers and GFCI. Model # 808 809 814 915
> 
> 
> 809 is the two gang GFCI that should fit your needs. The Heat sink plates on some devices, may need to be bent in slightly on the ends. Most dimmer heat sink plates are just slightly longer than a 4" inside box dimension.
> ...



There was a point in time where all the local electrical suppliers only had that kind of "raised cover" in stock. I would much rather trim the device than use one over a crushed corner version.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

CoolWill said:


> There was a point in time where all the local electrical suppliers only had that kind of "raised cover" in stock. I would much rather trim the device than use one over a crushed corner version.



That was back in the day when the 4" box mounting holes were not directly in the corners, but offset, like a 4 11/16 box

Old School Type


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CMP said:


> Bend or trim, one or the other.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139990


If you have to bend or trim anyway, why not just use the mulberry cover?


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Pick your poison, much less trimming with the Raco, if you have one.


Just giving the OP'er, another option.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I cheated. I put another 1900 box under the 1st 1900 box. So I have 2 stacked. 2 single gang covers... and everything fit fine.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Next time use a double decora 4 11/16" raised cover....if you can find one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Or just trim the straps like I did in the picture on the first page. Takes 30 seconds.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Or just trim the straps like I did in the picture on the first page. Takes 30 seconds.


Hi BBQ


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Hi BBQ


Hi Cletis

:vs_wave::vs_wave:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a case where experience counts. Next time you will know to add 2 separate 4 squares.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Or just trim the straps like I did in the picture on the first page. Takes 30 seconds.


Cutting the mounting strap like that violates the UL listing, which as we know is the most important thing to consider.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Hi Cletis
> 
> :vs_wave::vs_wave:


Hi Hacky


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Cutting the mounting strap like that violates the UL listing, which as we know is the most important thing to consider.


I don't know if it violates the listing. That's still up in the air, IMO. 

I agree that using a bigger box or 2 boxes might be easier when starting from the beginning. But it the box is already there, cutting the strap is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> Hi Hacky


That's the worst insult I have seen in a long time.
I can take all of the gay and Ryobi insults thrown at me. But you have really crossed the line there bucko!


How Dare You! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I don't know if it violates the listing. That's still up in the air, IMO.
> 
> I agree that using a bigger box or 2 boxes might be easier when starting from the beginning. But it the box is already there, cutting the strap is perfectly reasonable.


Hi Hacky


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> That's the worst insult I have seen in a long time.
> I can take all of the gay and Ryobi insults thrown at me. But you have really crossed the line there bucko!
> 
> 
> How Dare You! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


I'm sorry Hacky


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I'm sorry Hacky


I asked you not to call other people Hacky. Would Jesus behave like this? Would he try to hurt me like this?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I asked you not to call other people Hacky. Would Jesus behave like this? Would he try to hurt me like this?


Hi BBQ


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Hi BBQ


I heard that you figured me out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I heard that you figured me out.


Hi Chris1971


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I'm sorry Hacky


Lying is a sin, xaH :surprise:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Lying is a sin, xaH :surprise:


You weren’t even there during that era. I don’t care what your join date says, you weren’t around. You son of a bitch. :vs_mad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Lying is a sin, xaH :surprise:


That was one of the best names ever.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You weren’t even there during that era. I don’t care what your join date says, you weren’t around. You son of a bitch. :vs_mad:


Don't talk about mxslick like that.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Spark Master said:


> I have 2 monster switches in a 1900 box. Decora rectangle style. Astronomical timer & an occ sensor. Both big, with *fixed ears.*
> 
> How stupid is this.. The ears on the timer and sensor are not removable. and I can't find a cover that will accept the size of the fixed ears.
> 
> ...


What is a 1900 box? :surprise:



Just kidding... but another Northern slang term that I didn’t learn until the late 90’s when a guy asked for it at our counter.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

CoolWill said:


> If tin snips doesn't get it, band saw them smaller.


I was going to suggest using a Dremel diamond saw on the fixed ears.


----------

